# DBS Help CPT 95978



## WonderCoder (Sep 17, 2009)

Can anyone help with this?

If the nurse practioner or physician did the DBS analysis and programming on patients in place of the medtronic rep coming is there more reimbursement for that code.  And if the medtronic rep is here performing that service do I still bill the 95978 code and do I need a modifier.  Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 17, 2009)

If you have a separate, identifiable E/M services, this could be charged in addition to 95978.

I would not think you could bill for the Medtronic rep since he is not employed ancillary personel.  "Incident to" would not apply is this situation.


----------

